# Way to minimize airstone current?



## Pony (Apr 26, 2014)

I needed to add an airstone to my tank because I added ghost shrimp. I was trying to think of a way I can break the current at least in some section of the tank so that my fish can still build bubblenests if he wants. The airstone isn't remotely strong and I have a basic check valve on it, but of course anything stirs up the surface significantly.

I have a divided 10 gallon tank and one side houses the filter and the other side houses the airstone. I have a water bottle baffle on my filter which allows for the area in front of the bottle to be pretty much completely still, and it made me think maybe there's some way I can similarly baffle the current caused by the airstone...but beyond that I'm not very creative :lol:

Has anybody attempted something like this? Any ideas I can try...it must look good in my tank though, my tank is my baby!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

You could try partially burying the airstone or stacking some decorations on top of it. That would slow down the bubbles a little bit.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

If I understand correctly you just want to make the surface of the water is not agitated or has very little agitation by the air stone? Lots of tall real or silk plants in the tank. The surface will still get some agitation but the plants will create calm areas that stay still.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Not sure if this is what you want but you can tie the tubing in a knot to slow the flow but that still does disturb the surface so I'm going with shellieca's suggestion of tall plants.

Why did you have to add it with the ghost shrimp? Any particular reason?


----------



## Pony (Apr 26, 2014)

I thought I read that they needed it? If they don't that's all the better, I'll just take it back out.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I've never heard of them or any shrimp needing an airstone, more often they prefer a calmer setting anyway so they can sit and graze all day long ^_^ as far as I can tell, people are saying that they need the oxygen in the tank but the filter will do that well enough! Even if it is baffled, it still brings oxygen back into the water so you really shouldn't have issues with that.


----------



## Pony (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh, okay! Great, I'll pull it back out then. I'm sure my boy and his new buddies will appreciate that! Thank you!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Np ^_^


----------

